# Fish acting strange after salt bath



## B3TT45 (Oct 9, 2013)

I gave my constipated and SBD fish an Epsom salt bath not so long ago and now he is acting very very weird. 
When I added him back to the tank, he was (is) swimming VERY slowly, started TWITCHING (I haven't seen him do that anymore) and now just moves very lethargically around the tank and stays to he bottom.
I'm worried this will kill him please, is this normal????


----------



## Watermelons (Jul 21, 2015)

Can you explain exactly every step you did for this bath?


----------



## B3TT45 (Oct 9, 2013)

I filled a gallon bowl with roughly the same temp water as the tank (the coldest it came out of my tap was 84 but I let it sit for a while until it dropped to 81, my tank is 78). I got some tank water and mixed it in there and dechlorinated the water. I proceeded to add 1 tablespoon of Epsom salt into the bowl, let it swirl around and completely dissolve. I then netted the fish and out him into the Epsom salt bath. In it he started breathing very slowly and became lethargic. After 10 minutes, I started slowly adding tank water over a period of 3 minutes and when it was over I added him back into the tank, that's where he started he was weird (and terrifying) behavior (I thought he was a goner). 
He swam down (which he wasn't able to do) and began hiding everywhere, moving lethargically, got stuck in a plant several times and his breathing was frightenly slow. The scariest though was that he started actually TWITCHING (it honestly looked like small convulsions) his head from side to side quickly for a few seconds and lied down. He stayed lethargic for all I knew before going to bed, although he did end up floating to the top again.
Today I woke up, and now he seems like he perked up and moving around like his old self, I'm NEVER doing that again


----------



## B3TT45 (Oct 9, 2013)

Bump? Why was he acting like that???


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

My guess is that he was shocked from the sudden switch, both ways. I never do Epsom salt baths, just add it directly to their tank if they need it. And I take a couple of hours to do so, and then when I am done remove it with a series of water changes over multiple different days.


----------



## B3TT45 (Oct 9, 2013)

Sorry to bother you but can you give me exact instructions on how to safely add it into his tank? And how would you remove the salt?


----------



## Watermelons (Jul 21, 2015)

Have a read through the directions for the first 3 diseases here
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=73332&page=0#post709163


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

B3TT45 said:


> Sorry to bother you but can you give me exact instructions on how to safely add it into his tank? And how would you remove the salt?


I mix the desired amount into some dechlorinated water and dissolve it, and then just pour it into the tank a little bit at a time over the space of at least an hour, but usually two. To remove it, I do my regular water changes, using a siphon and sucking from near the bottom. I don't add any more in, and usually do two 50% changes on two different days, and then an 85-90% change the next time. After that, I consider it gone. 

Not very scientific or precise or anything, but I've never had a problem doing it this way.


----------



## B3TT45 (Oct 9, 2013)

Watermelons said:


> Have a read through the directions for the first 3 diseases here
> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=73332&page=0#post709163


I read it but since they said 100% changes I'm worried that changing all the water will screw my cycle 



Elleth said:


> I mix the desired amount into some dechlorinated water and dissolve it, and then just pour it into the tank a little bit at a time over the space of at least an hour, but usually two. To remove it, I do my regular water changes, using a siphon and sucking from near the bottom. I don't add any more in, and usually do two 50% changes on two different days, and then an 85-90% change the next time. After that, I consider it gone.
> 
> Not very scientific or precise or anything, but I've never had a problem doing it this way.


Thanks! He still hasn't gotten better from his SBD and has fasted for almost a week so I shall try this now (Although I'm honestly a bit scared addi him the salt again because of what happened last time. I'm scared he'll die because of my treatment ): )


----------



## Watermelons (Jul 21, 2015)

Why would changing all your water screw your cycle?
You need to match your ph and temperature any time you do a water change.
Don't let your filter dry out and you will be fine. 
I have never had a fish act poorly to Epsom salt so unless you used perfumed salt something else went wrong likely improper water matching or lack of conditioners.


----------

